# Impressed with Astro Flight



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Beleive me when I tell you that the peep stays put also when you put it in a string


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

AwesomeAlien said:


> I received some Astro flight today. Layed out nice, very slick and burnished smooth. One thing that has really impressed me already is that the one buss that I just finished has not wanted to un-twist in the last half hour.
> It has been laying dead on the counter with no movement.
> After a slight burnish all of the single strands disappeared and it turned slick and shiny. Once I get another color to see how they do I may put in my order.


Did you get a sample from Brownell?


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

X2, I got samples from Brownell and have made 3 sets so far with excellent results. Astro Flight really builds up nicely. I noticed that during burnishing, the string didn't lose nearly the amount of wax as 452x or Trophy. Once finished it was really smooth and that it held together really well. almost like the material or wax was a bit tacky. Once finished with a set I noticed that it didn't want to unravel or twist up on it's self at all, once removed from tension it simply stayed as it was. The material seemed to act softer during the building process, it stretched under tension slower than the aformentioned BCY materials. During the stretching process I observed that it was predictable and did what I would expect a quality material to do. I've sent a set to a shooter in Ohio for him to test for me. He's shoots much better and more than I do and will be able to provide me with test results soon. I'll posted his evaluation as soon as I hear back from him. Good stuff!


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

GILL said:


> X2, I got samples from Brownell and have made 3 sets so far with excellent results. Astro Flight really builds up nicely. I noticed that during burnishing, the string didn't lose nearly the amount of wax as 452x or Trophy. Once finished it was really smooth and that it held together really well. almost like the material or wax was a bit tacky. Once finished with a set I noticed that it didn't want to unravel or twist up on it's self at all, once removed from tension it simply stayed as it was. The material seemed to act softer during the building process, it stretched under tension slower than the aformentioned BCY materials. During the stretching process I observed that it was predictable and did what I would expect a quality material to do. I've sent a set to a shooter in Ohio for him to test for me. He's shoots much better and more than I do and will be able to provide me with test results soon. I'll posted his evaluation as soon as I hear back from him. Good stuff!


Well put. How did the string do when you bent it for packaging. My only complaint so far is that it wants to break over and look like a kink instead of a nice even curve. I'm only using 2 inch wide bags for my displays. I am changing my bags to a 3x14 this winter anyway. 

It has to look good in a bag first to sell in other shops. Any ideas. Anyone


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*a page out of Jaredc strings and built a set for a customer out of baby blue & blue*

Customers Diamond Liberty


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I also noticed that it bends/folds funny when packaging. I'm not sure what's up with that. I still have some dislikes about the material but so far my customers are all loving it. One of my staffers just picked up close to 10fps with the stuff tonite.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

As far as bending goes. Nearly all of the approximately 75 sets I build every year are done for local shooters and I'm also doing the install and complete set up. When I do package and ship on rare occasion I put the strings in a quart sized zip lock bag and mail in an 8.5 x 11 inch envelope so I don't have to bend them. A little red neck, I know. My packaging would look really funny hanging in a shop.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Really who cares about the bend, when its on the bow it acts as normal, not an issue at all...I ship mine in a Gallon Zip Lock, and in a priority Flat Rate envelope...Works fine


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Customers Diamond Liberty


Nice job Tom, that color combo looks great with that bow...I am thinking the customer is going to be very happy.:darkbeer:


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got my Astro from PDB strings..love them!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice color combo on that bow



vftcandy said:


> Just got my Astro from PDB strings..love them!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Customers Diamond Liberty


very nice Tom...they look great


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Just got my Astro from PDB strings..love them!


I agree nice combo..


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Bro!



omen said:


> very nice Tom...they look great


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

One thing I noticed is the the recommended twist rate for Astro Flight was lower than I like. I went ahead and ran with my standard rate of 1 twist per inch, which worked really well. 

I built a set of Trophy last night and realized that even after burnishing, it still felt rough. 452x seems to finish more similar to AF than Trophy. The slight problem of 452x was wear and durability. I've seen string made of Excel which seemed to hold up really well. I hope AF holds up as well. My customers will appreciate it for sure.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

How many strands are you guys running with this ?
I was given some samples at nationals and have yet to build a set out of it.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Im using 18 on the strings 20 on cables for Hybrid and 18 all around for Binaries



TN ARCHER said:


> How many strands are you guys running with this ?
> I was given some samples at nationals and have yet to build a set out of it.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> Im using 18 on the strings 20 on cables for Hybrid and 18 all around for Binaries


Good deal. I may try and build a set to test it. 

How about stretch during the build? Are you formulating it like 452X?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

TN ARCHER said:


> Good deal. I may try and build a set to test it.
> 
> How about stretch during the build? Are you formulating it like 452X?


I'm seeing about twice the stretch/settle during the build compared to 452x. I'm only setting the jig about 1/4" long on most setups and maybe 3/8" on single cam strings. I've found a good burnish under tension once twisted gets this stuff settled alot faster.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Nice color combo on that bow


Thanks..It is Flo. orange and red with red halo...I have a custom 20" posten stab on order..will be mirror black with diamondplate red insert, red anodized base and end weights with diamondplate orange cut flames on the front. I was trying to keep a Burner/flame theme...that is why I picked red orange..pics don't do them justice, that flo. orange is bright!


----------



## Hog Man (Apr 11, 2010)

im just getting into the string making process, but i watched bow pro make a few strings using it and i could easily see the difference over the BCY material. Once that stuff is burnished its like pulling teeth to get the colors seperated to put in a peep or whatever. It seems like it gets real tacky when it molds together on the inside but smooth and slick on the outside. only thing I dont like is Ive heard they arent making any speck colors????? correct me if im wrong.
Derick


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

looks like I will try it. Trying to get everything ordered to build my first set.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

BrownDog2 said:


> looks like I will try it. Trying to get everything ordered to build my first set.


Are you ordering direct from Brownell?


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hog Man said:


> im just getting into the string making process, but i watched bow pro make a few strings using it and i could easily see the difference over the BCY material. Once that stuff is burnished its like pulling teeth to get the colors seperated to put in a peep or whatever. It seems like it gets real tacky when it molds together on the inside but smooth and slick on the outside. only thing I dont like is Ive heard they arent making any speck colors????? correct me if im wrong.
> Derick


What do you mean "speck" colors? Like speckled? If thats what you meant then no. They do make a tri color string.


----------



## Georgia Hunter (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm looking at buying some new strings for my bow and I noticed that that there are many different brands of strings. I saw the other day that someone said that Astro Flight stretches a little when its warm out like in summer. Is this true or has anyone had this problem? I'm going to try some 3D shoots this summer and don't want a string that will stretch when its warm.



60X said:


> I also noticed that it bends/folds funny when packaging. I'm not sure what's up with that. I still have some dislikes about the material but so far my customers are all loving it. One of my staffers just picked up close to 10fps with the stuff tonite.


What don't you like about the material? Is there a different material you like best?


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Georgia Hunter said:


> I'm looking at buying some new strings for my bow and I noticed that that there are many different brands of strings. I saw the other day that someone said that Astro Flight stretches a little when its warm out like in summer. Is this true or has anyone had this problem? I'm going to try some 3D shoots this summer and don't want a string that will stretch when its warm.


We have tested Astro and I have used it in 90+ degree days and not seen this.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Georgia Hunter said:


> I'm looking at buying some new strings for my bow and I noticed that that there are many different brands of strings. I saw the other day that someone said that Astro Flight stretches a little when its warm out like in summer. Is this true or has anyone had this problem? I'm going to try some 3D shoots this summer and don't want a string that will stretch when its warm.
> 
> What don't you like about the material? Is there a different material you like best?


Typically, non-blended materials such as AstroFlight haven't held up well in warm weather climates. I have not tested it myself since I'm sold on the blended materials. This particular product hasn't been out that long so only time will tell.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Georgia Hunter said:


> I'm looking at buying some new strings for my bow and I noticed that that there are many different brands of strings. I saw the other day that someone said that Astro Flight stretches a little when its warm out like in summer. Is this true or has anyone had this problem? I'm going to try some 3D shoots this summer and don't want a string that will stretch when its warm.
> 
> 
> 
> What don't you like about the material? Is there a different material you like best?


We have not been told of any of our strings stretching in hot weather.For that matter we have not heard of anyone who has had this issue with astro flight.


----------



## Georgia Hunter (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok I wasn't sure. I thought I saw someone mention it in another thread, but thanks for the input you guys.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

EPLC said:


> Typically, non-blended materials such as AstroFlight haven't held up well in warm weather climates. I have not tested it myself since I'm sold on the blended materials. This particular product hasn't been out that long so only time will tell.


Generally 100% HPME materials do move in heat. Astro has been an exception to that rule.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

How do you know its not blended material?? Do you really think that these companies spew every detail of thier propriatary stuff...



EPLC said:


> Typically, non-blended materials such as AstroFlight haven't held up well in warm weather climates. I have not tested it myself since I'm sold on the blended materials. This particular product hasn't been out that long so only time will tell.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I've seen some 'assumptions' that a material constructed like astroflight would stretch in the heat but I haven't seen a single person anywhere say they've had problems with this material creeping at all. I'll admit it still baffles me because I see what I feel is lots of stretch during the build process but it's rock solid on a bow.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

ex-wolverine said:


> How do you know its not blended material?? Do you really think that these companies spew every detail of thier propriatary stuff...


Astro is 100% HPME enhanced to perform like a blended material in the aspects of stretch and creep but still be fast, soft in the shot and much quieter than a blanded material.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

ex-wolverine said:


> How do you know its not blended material?? Do you really think that these companies spew every detail of thier propriatary stuff...


Brownell says its 100% HMPE and not a blended material. It's easy to identify blended or non-blended so they couldn't pass one off for the other. Put a match to both and the non-blended will melt cleanly. The Vectran blends will not. And yes, I only "assume" this will not hold up as well as a blended material in the heat, but my assumption is based on prior experience with other non-blended materials. Like I said above, only time will tell.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Astro does melt nice. My wife likes that the best about this material as she does all of my tagging.


----------



## mbw (Oct 11, 2010)

Got mine on order...looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

I havent tried Astro yet..I doubt its available down here...Wheres the best place to get some(that posts outside the lower 48)?


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

special said:


> I havent tried Astro yet..I doubt its available down here...Wheres the best place to get some(that posts outside the lower 48)?


If you call Brownell on Monday they can point you in the right direction. They have distributors all over the world.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

ex-wolverine said:


> Im using 18 on the strings 20 on cables for Hybrid and 18 all around for Binaries


By Hybrid does that mean single cam bows such as a Mathews Conquest?


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

vaguru said:


> By Hybrid does that mean single cam bows such as a Mathews Conquest?


Hybrid is.... 1 string,1 control cable and 1 buss cable..


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for such a speedy reply. Now I guess I need to know what strand count most are using on a standard single cam cable set up.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I use 18 on the string and 20 on the cable



vaguru said:


> Thanks for such a speedy reply. Now I guess I need to know what strand count most are using on a standard single cam cable set up.


----------



## jhhitman (Jan 9, 2011)

Those of you who are building with Astroflight, are you using there liquid lock or cam ez when serving? Also, are you using their mini serving for ends and diamond back for center? If not what are you using?


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

jhhitman said:


> Those of you who are building with Astroflight, are you using there liquid lock or cam ez when serving? Also, are you using their mini serving for ends and diamond back for center? If not what are you using?


We do not use any additives what so ever.Yes we use mini and diamond back.


----------



## jhhitman (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you use the .26 diamond back? What is the advantage or disadvantage of the additives?

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

jhhitman said:


> Do you use the .26 diamond back? What is the advantage or disadvantage of the additives?
> 
> Thanks for the insight.


Yes we do use Diamond back .26 on 18 strands.We just found away to apply our servings without the additives,some use them and that is fine we just choose not to.


----------

